# massey-harris manure spreader



## 275 massey (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi I have a MH manure spreader think it maybe a 1950's the chainlinks keep breaking when it is loaded. So does any one have any info on this manure spreader? There a few numbers on other parts but none on the links or bars. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

On a piece of equipment this old, finding replacement parts will be very difficult. The dealer may have a few NOS parts left that are no longer in production. Have you asked the Massey parts guy to do a lateral dealer parts search?

The other option is to fabricate the parts you need but this may be time consuming if not expensive. 

You might try tractor salvidge yards but the parts may be just as old and worn. 

Wish I could offer more help. Perhaps some others on the forum will jump in with some better ideas.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The chain SHOULD be available from just about any tractor dealer, just take a broken link in to match it up. The reason it keeps breaking is probably because it is old, stretched, rusted, and worn out (like a lot of folks....). It will be expensive, but you can replace the whole thing. The "cross slats" should be angle iron. Have you run the spreader while empty to see if something is in bind? Even a small bind can magnify when there is a load. If it is a ground driven model, someone can walk beside and watch, or CAREFULLY ride on the tongue.

BE CAREFUL.


----------



## hayman724 (Sep 14, 2010)

*massey manure*



275 massey said:


> Hi I have a MH manure spreader think it maybe a 1950's the chainlinks keep breaking when it is loaded. So does any one have any info on this manure spreader? There a few numbers on other parts but none on the links or bars. Thanks


May have the parts you need as just finished one and have some Old NI parts, which are a perfect match as came off the same line Canada


----------



## 275 massey (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks hayman but I already got a hold of the parts I needed. Now I just have to put it back together, probably wait until we are done harvesting.


----------

